# Kurz vor der Verzweiflung Apache Passwortschutz



## smitti (6. Juli 2006)

hallo!

ich habe folgendes einmal ausprobiert:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/windows-tutorials/146909-windows-xp-webserver-tutorial.html
es funktioniert auch alles bis zu dem schritt wo man http://localhost/index.htm . Wenn ich das mache will er immer ein PW und einen Benutzernamen von mir. Es funktioniert auch wenn ich meine Benutzer eingebe und mein PW. Aber geht das nicht ohne eingabe auch?

Noch eine kleinichkeit.
Ich probiere momentan ein bisschen mit ip@ctive - dynamischer DNS neu herum. wie konn ich da auf die page zugreifen von auswärts? ich nehme mal an, so wie in dem o.g. tutorial beschrieben alles machen und dann... ? keine Ahnung.


bitte dringend um hilfe!


edit:
ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich über einen router ins net fahre. vielleicht hat das zweite ja was mit den ports zu tun. wenn ja mit welchen?


----------



## Dr Dau (6. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Zum IIS kann ich Dir nichts sagen..... ausser dass Du für diesen generell weniger Hilfe finden wirst.
Warum? Ganz einfach, der IIS läuft nur unter Windows.
Apache hingegen gibt es für Windows, Linux/Unix, Macintosh (nur um die wichtigsten Systeme zu nenen), dem entsprechend findest Du für Apache auch viel mehr Hilfe/Tips/Tricks.
Meiner Meinung nach macht der IIS nur Sinn wenn Du mit z.b. ASP als Scriptsprache und z.b. Access als Datenbank arbeiten willst.
Wenn Du aber mit PHP als Scriptsprache und MySQL als Datenbank arbeiten willst, hätte ich Apache vorgezogen.
Aber das ist nur meine Meinung..... und muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Den DynDNS Anbieter kenne ich nicht, er wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht von Deinem Router unterstützt..... ausser evtl. wenn Dein Router die Option bietet einen benutzerdefinierten DynDNS Anbieter einzurichten.
Wenn nicht, musst Du gucken ob der Anbieter eine Software anbietet, die Deine IP updaten kann.
Ansonsten musst Du am Router noch eine Portweiterleitung einrichten, die Anfragen auf den Serverport (i.d.R. Port 80) zum Server weiter leitet.
Wie so eine Portweiterleitung eingerichtet wird, sollte eigentlich im Handbuch zum Router stehen.

Wenn auf dem Server eine Firewall läuft, wird der Serverport dort mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit noch für eingehende Anfragen freigeschaltet werden müssen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## yan1 (6. Juli 2006)

Also Anfängern im Bereich Webserver mit PHP  würde ich empfehlen, das Projekt XAMPP  zu installieren.

Du kannst deinen Webserver ganz leicht online machen, in dem du bei deinem Router einstellst, dass er Port 80 (das ist der HTTP Standard Port) zu deinem PC weiterleiten soll. Das Stichwort Port-Forwarding  sollte dir dabei helfen


----------



## smitti (7. Juli 2006)

*Kurz vor der Verzweiflung Apache IIS*

Hallo!

Habe es mit IIS und IP@ctive hinbekommen eine testseite ins net zu stellen. In dem Beitrag von gestern ist mir geraten worden alles mit Apache zu machen weil man da mehr infos dazu findet. Ich würde sagen ich finde zu viele Infos 

Das Problem ist, dass ich verschiedene Tutorials gefunden habe, aber in jedem ist von etwas anderem die rede. Einmal Apache 2.2..., ein aderes mal FoxServ3.1...., dann steht wieder etwas von php und mysql. also ich blicke überhaubt nicht mehr durch.

könnte mir evtl. jemand ein superduper anfänger tutorial zeigen.


----------



## StefanR (8. Juli 2006)

Hmm ich glaube du solltest dir lieber erstmal ein bisschen mehr Infos darüber holen, wie son Server funktioniert usw. bevor du da nen öffentlichen Server aufsetzt, über dem von außen zugegriffen werden kann. Weil wie es mir scheint, hast du im Moment noch nicht wirklich die Peilung davon

PS Ist nicht böse gemeint nur nen gut gemeinter Rat, weil du dir ne Menge ärger einhandeln kannst, wenn der Server nicht ordentlich abgesichert wird!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Juli 2006)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht noetig dafuer einen seperaten Thread zu erstellen, daher hab ich die beiden mal zusammengepackt.

Wenn Du HTTP-Authentifizierung mit Apache haben willst brauchst Du weder PHP noch MySQL, das laeuft komplett ueber den Apache. Nur wenn Du ein schickes Login-Formular und noch mehr haben willst kommst Du um PHP (oder eine aehnliche Scriptsprache) nicht herum. Dazu kann man dann auch noch MySQL installieren um z.B. Login-Daten (und natuerlich auch andere Daten) in eine Datenbank zu speichern.


----------



## Dr Dau (8. Juli 2006)

Infos kann man nie genug bekommen. 
Wenn es mehr Infos geben würde als man braucht, dann währe mein (zugegeben etwas ungewöhliche) Problem (aus dem letztem Jahr) schon lange gelöst. 

Apache, PHP und MySQL sind verscheidene Schuhe und ergänzen sich nur gemeinsam um möglichst viele Möglichkeiten zu haben.
Genauso ist es aber auch beim IIS..... ohne z.b. ASP und Access würdest Du nicht viel Freude damit haben. 
Soweit ich weiss, könntest Du den IIS aber auch mit PHP und MySQL nutzen.
Ist halt nur eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmaks. 
Allerdings muss man auch sagen dass der IIS seiner Schwächen wegen und der des damit zwangsweise verbundenen Betriebssystems (Windows), ein gern genutzes Angriffsziel ist. 

Ein "superduper anfäner tutorial" gibt es nicht.
Irgendwo schwirren hier zwar Links von mir rum, auf dessen Seiten erklärt wird wie man Apache, PHP und MySQl installiert und die Grundkonfiguration vornimmt, jedoch hängt die schlussendliche Konfiguration eher von den persönlichen Bedürfnissen ab..... und die sind halt bei jedem verschieden. 
Ist beim IIS&Co. aber nicht anders.

Soll ich Dich noch mehr verwirren?
Es gab vor kurzem eine Diskusion darüber, dass es auch bessere Scriptsprachen wie PHP geben soll.
Auch habe ich hier und da schon gelesen dass es bessere Datenbanken wie MySQL geben soll.
Dieses vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen..... dazu fehlen mir die entsprechenden Kenntnisse.
Ich sehe es eher so:
Ein Profi der ein grosses Projekt aufzieht, bezahlt auch entsprechend dafür.
Dazu gehört auch ein verlässlicher Server, den man dann seinen Bedürfnisen/Wünschen entsprechend einrichten kann (oder einrichten lässt).
Ein Hobby-Coder, der möglichst wenig bis garnichts ausgeben will, nutzt eher dass was die Masse zur Verfügung stellt.
Es gibt Zahlreiche Hoster die Webspace zu Dumpingpreisen oder gar kostenlos anbieten (also ideal für jemanden der möglichst wenig ausgeben will  ).
Diese Hoster bieten i.d.R. nunmal PHP und MySQL an..... also wird sich der Hobby-Coder auch für PHP als Scriptsprache und MySQL als Datenbanksystem entscheiden.

Wer einen Ferrari fahren will, muss halt auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen als z.b. ein GTI Fahrer. ^^


----------



## smitti (9. Juli 2006)

Ja, danke für die Infos!

Es ist halt so, wenn ich irgend ein Tutorial bezüglich appache durchlese und ich da dann bestimmte dinge nicht verstehe, seien es Begriffe oder sonst etwas, verliere ich schnell die Lust dazu noch mehr durchzulesen.

Aber wenn man ein paar Infos bekommt die genau das erklären was man nicht versteht und man nicht stundenlang herum googeln muss, ist das sehr hilfreich.

Also ich bedanke mich vorerst einmal für die Infos und werde mich jetzt näher über apache erkundigen.


----------

